

Ask HN: What podcasts do you listen to weekly? - sahillavingia


======
swanson
TechZing - <http://techzinglive.com/> Back To Work - <http://5by5.tv/b2w>

~3 hrs of content that is consistently released weekly

------
tgrass
Econtalk. Excellent hour long interviews by George Mason Econ professor Russ
Roberts with leading economists.

<http://www.econtalk.org/>

------
plessthanpoint5
linux outlaws <http://sixgun.org/linuxoutlaws/>

& radiolab (though they're more every ~2wks) <http://www.radiolab.org/>

------
tdavey
This Week in Google, This Week in Tech, and StackExchange with Spolsky and
Atwood.

------
bazookaBen
Adam Carolla, Keith and the Girl. Nothing to do with tech, but they make my
day :D

------
jacksondeane
thisweekinstartups.com

&

mixergy.com

------
thigbee
Freakonomics, Stuff You Should Know

